# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Dolphin's DCS Workbook

## dolphin

Lets do this! 

My name is Shawn. I had some natural lucid dreams scattered throughout my life before I discovered this site and lucid dreaming in general as a hobby. Since then I've made a good amount progress in inducing lucid dreams via the Intro class but stabilization and dream control still lag behind. Thats why I'm here. 

I lucid dream because I find it to be not only fun but also mentally challenging in a good way, sort of like a fun puzzle or strategy game. Also, I like it because I try out things I couldn't do in real life. The cherry on top is that is doesn't take much time out of my day so it's convient for me. 

As far as the amount of lucid dreams I've had, I remembered 19 lucid dreams before I joined this site. I think I joined this site September 10th and have had 92 lucid dreams since then.

I struggle most with stabilization. Like I said, my average lucid dream last about a minute. My longest was probably 4-5 minutes. I've tried the hand examination technique, not thinking about stabilization, and "making out" with the dream (I licked a tv). I don't believe I've ever made any progress at getting better at stabilizing. I struggle sometimes with dream control at times as well but I've made more progress there than I have with stabilization. Stabilization is my main focus.

----------


## dolphin

No lucid dreams last night though I did get close to a WILD.

That got me thinking again how my non-lucid dreams tend to be a lot longer and more stable than my lucid dreams. The only difference I can find between my non-lucid and lucid dreams though is my way of thinking. So logically I think my lucid dreams tend to be not stable because my mindset isn't where it needs to be for a long, stable lucid dream.

Because my non-lucid dreams tend to be longer and stable than my lucid dreams, I think it would help to identify the differences between a non-lucid dream and a lucid dream. One of these differences must be resulting in a loss of stability.

In my non-lucid dreams I'm not aware that it's a dream. So I go through the dream exactly as I would in real life. Because of this, I'm more actively engaged in my surrondings and in the plot than in my lucid dreams where I'm less focused on my surrondings and more focused on a goal I want to achieve. Maybe going through a lucid dream exactly how I would in real life would result in more stabilty? Now that I think about it, my dreams tend to end shortly after I do something which I wouldn't do in real life-such as flying, which I do often.

I don't know anything about how to make a dream more stable though. That's probably where we should start.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD last night. I had to fly away because Disneyland was about to flood. I had already had 2 nightmares before this dream and I was starting to have a third. Anyway, as I was flying I tried to feel the wind which I did. When I landed, I took a good look at my surrondings to see where I landed. I was in the parking lot of a strip mall. I saw an ice cream shop and headed over there. On the display case there was a little sign that said "Reclaim Ice Cream". I was about to ask the clerk what the sign meant but my dream abruptly ended before I could ask. I was probably lucid for 20-30 seconds. I should probably note the dream was dark and not super vivid so it probably wasn't real stable to begin with.

----------


## dolphin

I had a nice, longer lucid dream this morning. It was probably about 3-4 minutes. I forgot how I got lucid but it was a DILD. Upon getting lucid I focused on the mindset of making the dream as vivid as possible. I got the dream pretty vivid and at that time it seemed nice and stable. I had some decent dream control as well. In the dream for some reason my partner and I wanted cookies so I went out in the middle of the street, stopped all traffic and searched all the cars for cookies. After searching 8-10 cars, I got a box of cookies  ::lol::  I then teleported back home just by thinking about it. I stayed lucid through the false awakening but I forgot to stabilize. The dream had lost a lot of vividness at this point. It became real dark as well. I defended myself against a couple of evil cats with chemical spray and woke up.

Is clarifying and stabilizating a dream the same thing? If so, I think I've made a bit of progress!

----------


## Sensei

Good job so far Shawn. Keep updating a lot like this. Dutch said he would be finishing his lesson soon. Sorry about the delay.  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Alright, the first lesson is up. You need to update at least once a week, but after every lucid would be much better. Don't let your lucidity slip though! 

If you have any questions feel free to ask them here. Start from the first task and work your way down. If it takes you too long to finish don't worry about it, just move onto the next task when you are done. If you finish them early or before we put up the next lesson, feel free to go through them again. Good luck and have fun!

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #1-*I woke up in my bed and instantly knew I was dreaming. The dream moved me to the corner of my room and shrunk me down to the size of a mouse. I saw a 6 foot lizard monster  standing in the other corner of the room. As it started to move towards me though it morphed into a teenage boy. "Let's go bro!" the boy said. I was a bit confused why he lead me straight into a wall but I followed him anyways. We phased through the wall and went through a garage and went outside. The dream fell apart after that. It lasted about 20-30 seconds.

I don't feel I feared the "monster" itself at all. But, I just hesitated just a bit when he lead me to a wall as I was trying to think about what he was doing. I didn't feel I completed any tasks in the dream so I had to try again.

*Lucid #2-*Another MILD. I'm following and controlling a car in third person. As I look around I try to clarify my vision as the dream is a bit blurry. I decide I might as well try to wreck havoc in the suburbs and begin to control the car across people's front yards. I didn't feel any guilt  :tongue2: ! Eventually I controled the car down a highway but loose control and crash it in some woods. As I'm standing in the middle of the highway I see an oppurtunity to summon a monster. I jumped up real high and gestured with my arms while saying "I want a HUUUGGE T rex". I summoned a T-Rex, probably 40-50 feet tall. I didn't feel any fear. I just took a sec to marvel at my creation. I asked "What's your name?" to the dino. "Gandalf" it said. As it said this, the T-rex transformed into a large viking type person. He said, "I saw you in your last dream." I said "Oh really! Where was that?". "In Henry", he says. "It looked just like my house!" I said. As I said this I noticed the Viking became really old and creepy looking. But, again I felt no fear. The scene quickly changed from a highway to some sort of cave or prision. I didn't take a lot of time to notice my surrondings. I just continued with the Viking. "Do you want to get some haggis!" I offer. The Viking thought that sounded really good. There was stuff coming out of his mouth. My dream ended there. It lasted probably about 3 minutes.

I felt like I completed the task of conversing with a monster without fear.

*Lucid #3-*After a non-lucid dream I caught a FA when I noticed it was unusually dark for this time of day. I tried to phase through the wall but couldn't. There was a cat clinging to my leg. I got away and I basically spent the entire dream banging into walls and trying to get away from the cat. After a bit I gave up and tried to fly away. The cat flew after me and I woke up. I was lucid for about a minute. 

I don't feel I was neccesarily feeling a fear for the cat. I just felt the cat was keeping me from completing another one of my goals. I think instead of running away from it though I should have confronted it and see what it wanted. Once it's satisfied then I could go to my business. I think that would have been the best way to solve this type of problem that has plagued some of my lucids in the past.

----------


## dutchraptor

Amazing work, well done  ::D:  Great to see you've got it figured out, definitely try to solve the cat problem if you can remember next time. Also remember that if you can't pass through the wall you can try tell yourself that the wall is not made of any physical material.

----------


## dolphin

I'll number the lucids for the entire week so it's easy for me to tell which lucids I completed the various tasks.

*Lucid #4*
This was a DILD. I was in a spa looking up at the stars. I was trying to increase the clarity of stars and make out some of the unusual patterns. I woke up. I was lucid for 15-20 seconds.
*Lucid #5*
This was a MILD. I was at some sort of boardwalk type area just walking around. It took me a while to actually remember my goal of phasing through the wall. I tried to go through a wall twice but failed and woke up. I didn't recall this dream too well but I think it lasted about 3 minutes.
*Lucid #6*
I inadvertly slept in and had another DILD. I forgot how I got lucid though because this one was pretty long as well! I was at a dinner party. I was reveling in this awesome tasting drink that was there. I remembered my goal of phasing through the wall again. I was failing again but somehow the wall seemed a bit more flimsy this time. Frustrated as heck, I stepped way back from the wall, and ran at it as hard as I could while lowering my head. No fear! I blasted through the wall and probably 6 or 7 others. I think I ended up back in time. There was a queen arriving on a train. I don't remember much after that. I think this one lasted about 4 minutes, maybe longer.

So, I think I completed the task of "phasing" through the wall, even though I sort of crashed through it. I feel I completed it because I figure the point of the task was to show no fear, which I didn't. 

I think I have to improve my ability to recall my lucids to keep up with the longer length!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Good job. Keep it up. Getting lucid a lot, which is good, since this class isn't about making you lucid, but improving the dreams in which you are lucid.  :smiley: 

Sounds like you are doing good with the task, as dutch said in his post, keep completing it so that you can get completely used to knowing that the dream world is entirely safe. It is a good fundamental. Feel free to be as creative as possible when doing this as well.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #7-*This was a MILD. I found myself in a house of some sort. I didn't take much time to notice my surrondings as I was focused on the last task of falling backwards and knowing it would be safe. I spun around first so I would have less of an idea of where I was falling. After spinning, I locked my knees and fell backwards. I had a nice soft landing. After a second of lying there I uncontrolably levitated and was flown farther into the house. For some reason I wanted to try it again even though I feel I succeeded the first time. I ran through the hallways and other rooms, trying to get to point where I had no idea where I was. I repeated the procedure of spinning, locking my knees, and falling backwards. This time though, I didn't land on the floor and instead kept falling, as if I was entering the underworld. I got just a bit nervous at this point I wasn't expecting this. I felt the dream turning into a nightmare. Once I finally landed, I ended up outside. It was pretty dark. I came across a variety of people and creatures, some of which were a little creepy but none were too scary though. I randomly flirted with an attractive girl and woke up soon after. The dream lasted about 2 minutes.

So I tried the task of falling backwards and expecting it to be safe twice. I feel I suceeded the first time but failed the second time as I was slightly fearful about what was happening. I think if I feel a slight amount of fear when I feel the dream is turning into a nightmare I should remind myself it's just a dream and that it can't hurt me. Also, I always seem to wake up soon after I hug a girl. This must be a schema of some sort I have that I will always wake up if I hug a girl. I'm not sure how to combat this.

----------


## Sensei

Hug a girl? Do you mean like  ::hug::  or  ::hump:: ? Girls always seem to be lucidity theifs, lots of people will tell you to stay away from them.

I do not agree with this because there is absolutely nothing different from being near an imaginary girl inside your head or just being next to imaginary air.  :tongue2:  if you beleive that certain things will wake you up they will, but if you believe that things like darkness, women, excitement, or blurry are all the same as light, nothing, calmness, and clarity. 

That is kind of the last part of stabilization "do you know what it means to be dreaming?" And the fear of waking. When things like that happen in normal dreams it doesn't wake you up. It should not wake you up, one of the main reasons is because you don't know you are dreaming, so you don't think that there is any chance that you will wake up. Well duh, you don't think you are asleep.  :tongue2:  fear is a very crazy emotion that makes you not think you are not in control. 

Hope this helps.

Sounds like it was a long dream though, you got to try a lot of things.  :smiley:

----------


## dutchraptor

> there is absolutely nothing different from being near an imaginary girl inside your head or just being next to imaginary air.



Hahahah  :Cheeky:   :Big laugh:  couldn't have put it better myself. Lesson two should totally start with that as an opening.

----------


## dolphin

I meant  ::hug:: , though in a "come to papa" sort of way if you know what I mean  ::lol:: . I'm not even thinking about waking up while I'm doing this; I think it's all in the subconcious. 

So to keep from waking up while hugging a girl should I be thinking beforehand, "I'm dreaming, I'm in control, this isn't going to make me wake up"? Or something different?

----------


## Sensei

Sounds like it might actually be a subconscious barrier rather than a conscious one. I have the same problem with darkness a lot. I think there are three options.

1) it is a barrier that you subconscious made and should be broken. Brake it consciously. Imagine slapping your sub in the face and telling it that you like women and you want to hug them. Then spend a lucid hugging every girl possible. 
I had a problem with darkness and now I am convinced that there is no problem with darkness or closing my eyes, in fact it is how I teleport now instead of waking up. Any time I see nothing I just teleport.

2) it is a barrier that you made yourself (as I said before) and should be forgotten. Something like this doesn't become a problem until you think it is a problem. This would be like if it has happened less than 10 time.
I had a problem like this with flying and every time I tried to fly I "tried" so freaking hard and then one LD I didn't become very lucid and I wasn't in much control. I started flying through the air and then through ice and then the air again, upside down, backwards. I realized how I had made it hard for myself because I was trying to fix a problem that didn't exist. I proved to myself three times that I knew 100% that I could fly by driving a car into the sky and jumping out, because I didn't have to fix the problem, I had to fly like I walked, with so much certainty that I didn't even think about it. This is also freaking fun. 

3) No way to fix three really. It might be your subconscious telling you that REM is over. Some people feel both bodies, some lose color, you get women thrown at you. haha.

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #8-*
I caught a FA. I got up from bed and walked down the hall. The dream seemed really blurry and shaky at first but after a few seconds of trying to clarify the dream, I clarfiied it and made it more stable. I noticed a nice looking african american girl at the end of the hall. My goal was to hug a girl without waking up. For some reason though, I didn't hug her. I don't remember why. A little bit later on in the dream though, the house had transformed into my cousin's house and I discovered the girl was an african american version of my cousin when I saw an african american version of my aunt. Later on in the dream I tried to summon a girl using the hand behind the back trick. I summoned a little girl, too young for my pleasure; a teenage boy, wrong sex; and a nice girl with two big dogs. Frustrated, I felt the dream was going against me and I started thinking negatively. I woke up. The dream was nice and long though, about 3 minutes.

This was one of those dreams where I try some dream control but keep failing. I try to stay positive but the constant failure puts a seed of doubt in my mind that makes it that much more difficult to control the dream.

Later in the morning though I did successfully hug a girl in a non-lucid dream. I woke up immediately! Go figure.  ::roll:: 

Is today the day we write up our analysis of the week? I don't have time to write one now as I have to leave for work but I'll write one tonight if we have to.

----------


## dolphin

*Passing through a wall* 
*Analysis of week*
This one took me a couple of tries but I eventually was able to go through the wall. 
*Dream in which task was completed* 
Lucid #6
*Self reflection*
I think this was the toughest task for me. I was only able to complete the task due to some determination and imagination. These two things must be what I need if I'm struggling with dream control. 



*Falling backwards and not knowing what's behind you but trusting it will be safe* 
*Analysis of week*
I tried this one twice. I was successful the first time but failed the second time.  
*Dream in which task was completed* 
Lucid #7
*Self reflection*
This one was pretty easy for me I think. I just have to be prepared for those moments when the dream turns against me in a nightmarish way. I first have to identify these moments and then act on it by reminding myself it's just a dream and I'm perfectly safe.



*Conversing with a monster or demon* 
*Analysis of week* 
I tried this one a couple times and got it the second time.
*Dream in which task was completed*
Lucid #2 
*Self reflection*
This one was pretty fun! I have to remember though if something is going after me, monster or otherwise, I should ask what it wants and satisfy it before carrying on.



This week was great! I got lucid quite a bit so I had plenty of time to learn and improve. Best of all, this week, my estimated average lucid time was over 2 minutes which is about double what my average lucid time was previously. Hopefully after each week the lucids will get longer and longer! Thanks Brandonboss and Dutchraptor for your continued help!

This next week is going to be fun! With all fear out of the way, I get to play Mahem!  :mwahaha:

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #1-* 
I had a DILD. There was a huge mob of people intruding my house. I gradually became lucid as I was trying to get rid of them. I took who I presumed was the leader aside in a corner and asked what he wanted. He started crying and said "I want to go home!". I said "Okay, what do you want from me?" he said, "I want...a secret.". Thanks DC! I woke up. I was probably lucid for about 30 seconds.

I sort of took the night off of lucid dreaming. I had lots of recall and had lots of long, vivid non-lucids. I'll persue the tasks more in earnest tonight.

----------


## Sensei

Alright. I think tomorrow is technically the next week (Posted first lesson on 25th, 1st would be 7 days later). Task 3 of this week is actually one of my favorite things to do. I am a crazy lucid driver. Good luck with this week and have fun.

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #1-*
Another MILD. I'm in a house searching for an expensive vase. After a bit I get the thought, "Oh, there must be one in the bedroom!". I go into the bedroom and theres a vase waiting for me there. It was pink and shiny and looked expensive enough. I went to the entry way where there was some tile. I broke the vase without a hint of guilt. I woke up shortly thereafter. Not in my bed though, another bed! April fools! There was another guy in there with me. "Do you have any matchs?" He didn't have any on him. Who carries matchs everywhere they go! I go into the kitchen and look for a way to set the house on fire. While looking for one, I woke up. For real! The dream was nice and long, about 4 minutes.

So I completed the first task. As I continued the second task though I forgot that because I was dreaming I could just create fire spontaniously. Also what was I doing trying to burn down the house. It wasn't my house! Oh well. 

*Lucid #2-*
I woke up and saw a shadow of a monkey walking around in the house. I recognized the FA. There was a teenager robbing the house. He had the tv and a skateboard in his hands, about to leave. I couldn't care less. "Do you have a lighter on you?" I asked. "Yeah, just a sec". He walked away, I assumed to put the tv in his car. I only waiting a couple seconds before waking up. The dream lasted about 30-40 seconds.

Before this dream I had analyzed the first one. I had a plan but forgot it. I was aware enough that I was dreaming though to not be upset at all about the tv being stolen.

My plan for the second task is awesome! I can't wait to carry it out!  ::chuckle::

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #3*
A woke up from a non-lucid dream and had a DEILD. A woke up from my bed and tried to fly to the park. My body felt heavy so it took quite a bit of time. I decided to try to get some more Dc's to see the spectacle I was about to perform. I got some little girls and pigs to come over. I was about to start my plan when I woke up. The dream lasted about a minute.

Sometimes in a lucid, like this one, my body will feel real heavy and the dream will feel unstable. I feel like I'm not able to do much that takes a bit of energy, like walking or flying. I'm not sure what do when this happens. :Confused:  As for the task I'm trying to complete, I might have to go with an easier plan. The one I have is a bit complicated. (I want to keep it a secret so I won't spoil the awesomeness of it if I complete it)

----------


## Sensei

Interesting. I think that that feeling of your body being heavy and hard to move is just a mixture of your dream body and your real body. Remember that you aren't constrained to a body, the whole thing is in your mind. When it crosses your mind that everything is just in your mind, even your body that is moving slow is in your mind, and all these constraints are just in your head, then you should be free. 

I am interested to see what you do with the task.  :tongue2:

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #4*
Another DEILD- I floated out of my bed and went into the computer room. I threw my hands at the computer yelling "FIRE!" Doing this got a small smolder going. I did this repeatedly, gradually making the fire bigger and bigger. I eventually found the punching my hands at the computer made the fire big enough to actually destroy it. After I destroyed it, I completely lost lucidity after marveling at how realistic my mom looked in the dream. She didn't seem to care about the computer. I was lucid for about 3 minutes. The dream lasted about 4.

So, I completed the second task. I decided to go with the easier plan for the task so I could complete it and get it out of the way. The third task should be easy as I've done it before. After that I'll work on my more complicated plan for the second task to push myself. Hopefully I could make a bigger fire...

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #5-*
Another DEILD. I floated out of my bed and through this portal which was in the shape of an evil guys looking mouth. I floated through this office building type place. Eventually I made it out of the building and on to a city street. I looked for a car to phase into. All of the cars were really small though. Eventually I picked a tiny pickup truck. I drove along and tried to wreck havoc crashing into stuff. I knocked down a box of candy. This caused the bed of the pickup truck to fill with candy and make it move real slow. I then lost a bit of lucidity at this point as I went to a place where DCs where sculpting pieces of candy for evil purposes. They created spikes and who knows what. I woke up.

This was one of those dreams where all I can think of it is what the heck! I did succeed at wrecking havoc through the city but I don't think I did enough. I want to do more to complete the task so I'll try it again.

----------


## Sensei

Nice job so far. You got some pretty good dream control, I guess you are in this for stabilization. Do you feel your dreams getting more stable? They seem to be getting longer. I am glad you are able to check the tasks out multiple times. This should help you immensely.

----------


## dolphin

Thanks! Yeah, I'm defineatly in this for the stabilization. I haven't felt an increase in the stability of the lucids are but they're defineatly getting longer. It's great that I'm finally seeing progress in that area! Hopefully the end of the class I'll be having 10 minute lucids.

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #6-*
I became lucid as I saw someone walking across a crosswalk towards a train station. The train station was pretty far away. I wanted to see how fast I could run so I ran. I ran at about the same speed as in the real life. I woke up when I got to the train station. The dream lasted about 30 seconds.

I forgot my goal of driving through the city and wrecking havoc. 

Last night was a bit tough for me as my sleep schedule was thrown off. I still got lucid though, extending my lucid streak to 7 days which was another goal of mine.

----------


## Sensei

That is an awesome streak, I have only hit 6 before, normally by six I get insomnia because I am sleeping too much  :tongue2: . 

Sounds like you are doing pretty good at the goals, but I would aim a little higher for your time limit. 10 minutes is one of your shortest REM periods. Hopefully we can help you get longer LDs than that.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

*Task no.* 
1,2,3
*Analysis of week*
I completed all of the tasks although I barely and minimally completed the third one. Also, a couple of times this week, I lost lucidity after I completing the tasks. I should have another task in mind in case I complete the first one just so I can stay focused and not lose lucidity.

The average length of my lucids this week was 2 minutes. About the same as last week.

*Dream in which task was completed* 
Task 1-Lucid #1 , Task 2-Lucid #4, Task 3-Lucid #5
*Self reflection* 
I never really felt any guilt while perfoming any of the tasks. I was just focused on completing them.



Ever since I was talking about how long my lucid streak was I've had very bad recall and no lucid dreams. I knew I would jinx myself! I think I wanted to challenge myself and see if I could avoid the jinx but that wasn't the case. So, right now I'm back at square one, trying to build recall to create a base for more lucid dreams.  :SleepMeditate2: 

I never did get around to completing task 2 again, where we have to burn a precious possesion of ours. I'm not as motivated to do it know as I have other priorities now such as this next weeks tasks. Anyway, my plan was to go to a public area with lots of DCs around, strip off all my clothes (a precious possesion when you're in a public area), and burn them!  ::lol:: 

I'm looking forward to more lucid dreaming fun this week!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #1-*
WILD. I got up from my bed. My sister and 3 other girls showed up. I tried the tasks but was coming up with the wrong answers. Eventually, I wanted to flirt one of the girls. She seemed to be in a really bad mood though. She looked depressed and ready to defend herself if I got too close to her. I abruptly woke up. The dream lasted about 40 seconds.

I think if I thought more creatively, I could have gotten around this situation. I could have asked her why she was so sad and then if she needed a hug. I should take more time to think things through.

*Lucid #2-*
I caught a FA. I got up from my bed and walked around, trying to remember and answer all tasks which I did. The dream felt nice and stable! I went outside and somebody showed me these pine cone looking things wild turkeys were create that he called minutes. Lucid dreaming minutes. I collected a big handful about 7 or 8. I decided I wanted to fly to space. I couldn't make it though. I woke up very slowly. I felt like I was half awake and half dreaming for about 10 seonds before waking up. The dream lasted 4-5 minutes.

So, I completed all the tasks. I guess I just keep completing the tasks? Maybe I could use these tasks as I stabilizing method this week. When I was waking up I forgot to try to stay in the dream via spinning or falling backwards. Also in this dream I tried walking around in order to keep the dream going. If I stand in one place too long like my first lucid tonight, I tend to wake up.

Tonight I got my recall skills back. Hopefully I'm back on track.  :Shades wink:

----------


## dutchraptor

> Anyway, my plan was to go to a public area with lots of DCs around, strip off all my clothes (a precious possesion when you're in a public area), and burn them!



This is genius lol  :tongue2:  I would have made that one of the tasks but I don't most people could accomplish it. Please try it one of these nights.

----------


## SpaceS

Hey there, Shawn. Nice to see you are successful with your dreaming! Sweet dreams

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #3*
I had a WILD. I went a different way this time, walking through the closet door rather than outside. I was in another house's kitchen with a few DC's around. It looked like they were cooking some sort of chili because there were tons of ancho and habenero chilis everywhere. He wanted me to cut a vegetable. I randomly started to strip in front of everybody when I woke up. The dream lasted about a minute.

This is my second lucid that has ended as a result of me trying to strip. I have to find another way.

*Lucid #4*
I caught a FA. The dream felt really unstable. I went outside and tried to vaporize the clothes off my body. It didn't work. I woke up shortly thereafter. The dream lasted about 30 seconds.

I should have tried harder to stabilize or clarify the dream before proceeding.

*Lucid #5*
There was some woman driving me around in a neighboorhood. I became lucid as her driving skills we really poor. She was controlling the car from the passenger side and was swerving, driving in the wrong lane, ect. I decide I've had enough of this and take control of the car. I try to lift up the car to fly. I get it airbourne over the house but I didn't get too far. I was lucid for about 20 seconds.

I think at this point I was a bit mentally tired after getting lucid so much! I'm pretty sure that I also had a 4th lucid before this one that I forgot completely and didn't count.


I tried to carry out my original plan for the second task but it's not working out. I think the only way for me to be naked in a dream is to be naked from the start the dream with which would defeat the purpose of the task. 

I'm typically pretty good at remembering goals in my lucids, especially if I'm motivated. Can I start week 4's tasks? Or do I have to wait till next week? I really want to try them!

----------


## Sensei

Well, I would recommend realizing that you are naked. It is a little more passive, but creating a fake memory of you already taking them off or already seeing yourself naked. This will automatically have you naked, even if you already saw yoursef clothed. Remember that clothes are as fake as everything else and don't need to exist, all it is is dust in the wind. Haha, actually not even that. 

You seem to have a lot of blocks that wake you up. Can you feel it when something you are about to do is going to wake you up?

You have a lot of lucids, feel free to try them if you want. You remember goals better than I do.  :tongue2:  but make sure you have learned the lesson. Know these things in a dream and it will be stable, why wouldn't it be?

----------


## dolphin

Thanks BrandonBoss! I like those ideas. I'll try them out. I think I might of said before that when I'm struggling with dream control it all usually takes for me to succeed is a little imagination and dedication. I think week 4's tasks will help me here. 

I do have a lot of blocks that wake me up. I can't feel it when something I'm about to do is going wake me up. Although when I have a lucid like lucid #4 where my body feels heavy and it's real blury, from my experience I'll get the feeling that it's going to be a short lucid. I think when I get in those situations I should just stop and try to clarify the dream the best I can before proceding. 

I tend to be like the dreamer who chases after the rabbit so I think mastering week 4's tasks will help me improve the most.

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #6-*
Towards the end of a longish non-lucid dream I gradually became lucid. I decided to fly in order to find a spot where I could find some objects to do the first task of week 4. I found what looked like a Reece's themed picnic area with objects on the tables. I landed there and abruptly woke up. I was lucid about 20-30 seconds.

Flying seems to be becoming another one of those blocks that wakes me up!  :Bang head:

----------


## Sensei

To be honest it seems like you are putting these blocks up yourself. I sometimes have a block like this and I think that "there is nothing different between walking and flying in a dream, because it is all in my imagination." If it seems to wake you up, you will automatically think something like "Ah! doing that seems to wake me up!" and you will shy from that. What did you do? nothing, you are lying in bed at home imagining it. You must come to terms with the fact that not only is everything in the dream just in your head, but nothing should wake you up, save REM ending.

If this doesn't work for you I would try fake memories, they are the most simple thing to do in an LD and they can help immensely with mental barriers.  :smiley: 

Hope this helps! If you have any questions please ask!

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 DILDs this morning. Long story short, I got distracted by DC's and forgot to do the tasks. I was lucid for about 2 minutes and 1 minute long in the dreams.

----------


## Sensei

I get distracted by them too. They are annoying. I beat them with a stick  :tongue2:  

Have you tried just getting all the DCs away from you so that you can think better? I am doing better with DCs now than I used to, but I used to really lose lucidity all the time because of them.

I am not really that violent in dreams! I want to fight, but most DCs bend to my will in a second. I need to go on a quest and fight a bear. He won't quit on me. That would be so fun. No dream powers, bear fight one on one.  :smiley:  I could just try it over and over till I won. I am a big fan of learning to fight in dreams. I wonder if bears fight like dogs... Hmmmm... Might be worthwhile to look into. rambling...

Keep trying on those tasks, you are beast at remembering them! You can get them done tonight!

----------


## dolphin

I haven't tried getting all the DC's away. I'm usually not too distracted by DC's unless they're chasing me. But, I've learned know how to deal with that now. The DC's that distracted me last night were pretty unique though; a dog made out of jello trying to bite me, and my grandpa, 30 years younger. 

I find the more motivated I am to complete a task, the more likely I am remember it.

 ::yawn::  Off to bed! Increasing motivation now!  :Boxing:  those tasks!

----------


## dolphin

*Lucid #1*
DILD. I was in my bed when I became lucid. I was tired. I showed my grandma how I could make stripes on the tv dissapear. When I got rid of the four stripes she gave me a high five. She slapped my hand hard! I woke up shortly thereafter. I was lucid for about 20-30 seconds.

This one was really short but it broke a dry spell so I was happy with it.

*Lucid #2*
I catch a FA. I woke up out of bed. I remembered the first task. I saw an iguana a few yards away. I imagined it rising up and it did. I did this a few times. I then moved to another object, I forgot what kind, and did it again. A giant chicken showed up and was messing with me, as if it wanted to fight. It poohed on me and ran away. I woke up. I was lucid for about a minute.

As soon as I became lucid I told myself "I'm lucid". I think doing this got my head in the game a bit more enough to where I could remember and complete the first task. But once again a DC got in the way and distracted me.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD last night. I forgot to do the tasks, probably because I hadn't been lucid in a while and I was happy just to be lucid. It was a longer lucid though, about 4 minutes, and for the first time I successfully embraced and kissing a random girl without waking up! Progress!

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD this morning and was able to complete the second task for week 4. I just tried to imagine myself levitating and I did! I was even able to move around while floating. I tried the last task but made 0 progress. I tried vaporizing the houses around me but it wouldn't work. I think it's because I found it tough to imagine what a vaporizing object would look like so I wasn't subconciously expecting the object to vaporize. I think this task will be the toughest but I'll try my best. 

My lucid was about 2 minutes.

----------


## Sensei

Man... I really need your ability to remember tasks within LDs.  :tongue2: 

Don't forget that you aren't trying to just accomplish the task, you are trying to 100% know what it means to be dreaming. If you are just trying to use your "dream energy" to vaporize it when dreaming, then you are missing the point. That house doesn't exist. You are lying in bed just imagining all of this, maybe say aloud to the house or mountain "you don't exist!" Believe that, know it, make it be no more!

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD this morning. I went outside, flew, and spun around, trying to imagine random objects disappearing as I completed my rotation. The closest I got to making an object disappear was a mountain. The mountain turned into a mountain covered by a giant cloud. I didn't complete the task though so I'll keep trying.

Also, as I became lucid and went to go outside, I noticed that my body felt heavy. I tried to ignore it the best I could and the heaviness went away for the most part.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I had a short DILD this morning but was distracted by a unique DC.

----------


## Sensei

Hey! Been a bit since you postd. Hope you are still getting lucid. Haven't yet gotten the last tasks, but you got pretty close. You can do it!  :smiley: 

If you need any more tips, feel free to ask. Good luck on tasks.

----------


## dolphin

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I've been without internet for a week and a half with after a virus made my computer unusable. It's finally fixed now though which is great!

Lucidity has been streaky as usual. I've had 11 lucids since I last updated. I haven't made any progress on the last task but I have been knocking off a few personal goals. The length of the lucids has been steady at 1 to 2 minutes. I've found that if I'm really focused on a task I can prolong the dream for a bit until I complete it. After complete a task though or if my mind otherwise wanders off the dream ends pretty quickly though.

Is the second lesson up yet?

----------


## dutchraptor

Nope not yet sorry, I don't know about brandon but I've been quite busy, I might work on it but I probably won't have the time. Hows it going in general, have you noticed any increase in your ability to remember goals etc?

----------


## dolphin

In general it's going okay. I haven't noticed any increase in the ability to remember goals but I've always been okay at it. I tend to forget goals when I get distracted by the dreamscape though. For example, my last lucid which I had 2 days ago, I had the intention of trying to complete the last task but was distracted by my curiousity of wanting to know what it was like under a lake and ending up swimming with sharks instead. 

My dream control is good, like I said I've been achieving personal goals. I think doing the tasks has helped improve my dream control a bit. The last task I'm trying to complete has been tricky though as I can't imagine how to complete it. I've got the idea of getting a wand of some sort and pointing at say a mountain and saying "mountain gone" or something like that. I feel that might increase my expectation level of completing the task.

The length of the lucids is still about the same, about 1 to 2 minutes. The dreams tend to be stable when I'm focused on completing a task. But, the dreams tend to fall apart when my mind wanders after I complete or give up on a task. So, I think to increase the length of my lucids I think I have to stay focused on completing a task and have more ready once I complete it. I've gotten rid of a block or two as well. For example, now I wake up _after_ flirting with girls rather than during which is nice. I think I did this by convincing myself I won't wake up as a result of doing it. I think I could get rid of other blocks as well by applying this mindset. With this anaylsis I think I'm on my way to increasing the length of my lucids.

I think I'm due for a lucid tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Good luck with them goals.

I am pretty bust preparing for my child to be born, so I haven't had time to write anything. :/ it will become higher priority when one of you finishes the tasks. 

Well... There are a couple other ways to stabilize than what dutch said. If you would like I could type them out for you tomorrow or Monday. They are ways I have found work for me when I don't remember to stabilize in a dream. I found one out in dream and to be honest it changed my LDing experience and if used in the right way could be the same for you. It doesn't lead to higher cognisance, but it won't prevent you from getting there either.

----------


## dolphin

I had a WILD last night. I was in my house, I took a wand out of my pocket and tried making stuff disappear. Nothing. I stayed focused through the whole dream but it still lasted 1 to 2 minutes. I actually noted the time IRL before and after the dream though. I was asleep for an hour. The WILD started just a couple minutes after I went back to bed. 

I also had a DILD but I couldn't do anything because a dog's nose was up my butt and I had to try to figure out what it wanted. It wouldn't talk to me though, it just looked at me.  ::roll:: 

I'll try again tonight. I'll try to convince myself that the dream is just a visualization that I have complete control over and use my imagination to try to vaporize the entire world.

If you have any ideas BrandonBoss, feel free to type them out if you like. I need all the help I could get.

----------


## Sensei

What makes lucid dreams different than normal dreams? Some people will tell you that if you are too excited you will wake up, or in your case you have a dream character that makes you wake up. These are just things that go with expectation, so you have to change expectations. I have found 3 ways to do this.

1) change expectation iwl
using meditation, will power, or any visualization. It is probably the hardest way  :tongue2: , but it simple. Either change your expectation by meditating on the thoughts themselves. Change it by will power, which you probably do a lot without trying, but don't even think about it, and the higher the mental block the harder. or visualize succeeding.

2) Create something in dream to change it.
Hukif gave me the idea when he told me that he has an ability to change his thoughts, and thus change things, like making all his dreams consistent (at certain times) or making his dreams always FAs. This made me think that there is way more with dreams that you can change with expectation, and that the reason that LDs are unstable is because we unconsciously think it will be unstable, even before you hear that it is. If touching things, bleh, bleh, bleh make you stable, than why not something easier to do? So I created a watch that has a button on it that when I click the button it stabilizes the dream. It works unless it is the time to wake up (supposedly) if I remember it  :tongue2: . 

3) My third thought was that dreams are really stable when we think that they are not dreams right? I realized that when I thought that DCs were real dreamers, or treated the place like it was real, it would last long and sometimes I would even lose track of time. I put it to the test in a dream once and thought that everything in the entire dream world and everyone was just part of my subconscious, but one of them I decided was different. He was a "real" part of my sub. Didn't know what it meant, but my dream quickly went from unstable to stable and lasted for about 30 minutes. 

These are really just ways I do if I remember them. I have a terrible time of remembering dream goals, but if I have a lot of ways to stabilize I will remember one from the list. haha. Hope this helps. Tell me if you have any questions.

----------


## dolphin

I picked up 2 more DILDs. I tried flying to space in the first one but couldn't get high enough. I ended up just trying to vaporize some mountains in the distance. I did the same in the second one, only I didn't try flying to space. I tried telling myself that the dream was all a visualization that I had full control over. Still nothing.

I'll keep trying. Maybe I could get a DC to do it for me.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD last night. It was nice and long! I couldn't even remember the whole dream but I think it was 4-5 minutes. Towards the end of the dream I remembered the task. I tried summoning a "master of dream control" which I think I did. He was a short, old guy and looked legitimate enough. I asked him to vaporize one of the skyscapers for me. He took out his laser pointer but he looked really skeptical and basically told me he wouldn't do it because it wouldn't benefit the environment  :Bang head: . Soon after that the dream ended. 

Hopefully that's a clue from my subconscience that a laser pointer will vaporize stuff. I think I could easily do a pocket summon of a laser pointer and try again. If that doesn't work then I could summon another master of dream control and try again. Hopefully I'm getting close to completing the last task.

----------


## dolphin

I had a short WILD this morning. I couldn't do much though because the dream never really stabilized. Usually I'll wait for the vibrations and such to end before getting up and walking around but this time I involuntarily floated from bed and saw a hottie from work which threw me off a bit.

----------


## Sensei

Keep in practice! you can do it.  :smiley:  If you are sick of the current task, feel free to ask Dutch for a different one. Making things leave that you don't want there is a big part of dream control, active or passive though, so it is something you will want to learn.

----------


## dolphin

I want to continue with the task as I feel I'm getting close. How big does the object have to be to complete the task? Could it be as big as a house or does it have to be as big as a mountain?

----------


## Sensei

One of the reasons that a mountain is a task is because of the fact that size matters not. I would recommend something big like a mountain to prove to yourself that there is nothing different between a mountain car or cat in the dream world.

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 DILDs last night.

The first one I was distracted by a monkey ghost at my bed. I spend the lucid messing around with it. The dream lasted about a minute.

The second one I'm pretty sure was a DILD. I was walking back to my bed when I felt my body vibrate as if I was entering a WILD. I waited for a moment to see if they would subside but they didn't so I went back to bed. After they went away I went outside to fly to get a view of the mountains. I saw some mountains so I tried getting rid of them by imagining real hard them not being there. Still nothing. Then I remembered that a bit of anger and aggressiveness helped me complete the passing through the wall task, another one that I struggle with. So I gave it all I got, shouting at the dream.  :Pissed:  "I WANT TO GET RID OF THE MOUNTAINS!" then a voice said "You can't get rid of the mountains" I said "YES I CAN! I'M DREAMING!" Then somebody gave me a stick of dynamite to place by the mountain to get rid of it. We put the dynamite towards the mountain. Once it detonated though, the scene changed to an empty movie set with just a wood frame. I think this was the dream's way of telling I destroyed not just the mountain but the entire dreamscape! Then I woke up. I'm not sure I completed the task because I never saw the mountain vaporize. I'm pretty sure I got rid of it though, along with everything else! The dream lasted 3-4 minutes.

----------


## Sensei

Sounds pretty good to me! Dutch will have the final ruling. We shall be working on the next part of dream control soon (hopefully). Dutch is back I am pretty sure, so when we get some free time we shall get it going.  :smiley:  have some fun LDs in the meanwhile. Post any questions about dream control in here.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DIELD this morning. I tried summoning hottie from work but got my sister instead  ::thumbdown:: . I've should have tried multiple times like I have in the past. My summoning skills have gotten a lot better so I should be able to do this. Maybe tomorrow.

----------


## dolphin

I had 3 DILDs this morning, all of which were false awakenings I caught. All of the lucids were about a minute each.

The first one I tried summoning hottie. At first glance I thought I was successful when I took a closer look I found I wasn't close.

The second one I tried again. I finally successfully summoned her but she said she had to go to the bathroom. She did give me a little kiss and let me in the restroom with her though so it looks like she's warming up to me.

The third one I again summoned her successfully. But, this time she was far way in another room enjoying a cocktail. She invited me to join her. So, basically I spent the entire lucid summoning and walking to her.  ::shakehead2:: 

I'm getting closer. Hopefully I'll complete my task tonight.

----------


## dolphin

I picked up a DILD and a DIELD. Both dreams were a bit darker and nightmarish than usual, probably because of a bit of depression IRL. I didn't have much control. I couldn't summon hottie and anytime I touched another girl it would piss somebody else off. Maybe if I ignored them they would go away?

----------


## dolphin

Last night in my lucid I finally remembered to attempt to use a stabilizing technique. I tried rubbing and hands and shouting "Stability now!". I got the same old one minute lucid. I think there's a thread somewhere here on DV with a bunch of stability techniques. I'll try to find it and start to try out a bunch of stuff to see what works.

----------


## dolphin

I couldn't find the thread where everybody shares their stabilization techniques. 

I had a WILD, DILD, and DEILD last night. All were about 1 minute. In the DEILD I remembered to try a stabilizing technique. I tried the hand examination one. Only about a quarter to a half of my hand was visible so I tried shouting "Clarity now" but couldn't get anywhere.

From what I've read around the internet, basically the best way to stabilize a dream is to ground or anchor yourself in the dream. I'm not sure how to do that though without being able to clarify/stablilize the dream in the first place. That must be my problem.

----------


## dutchraptor

A technique which works for me is trying to suck the energy out of the dream around me. I usually widen my stance and then act as if I taking in all the dream energy around me. I can usually see the seen world around me desaturate as purple streams of energy pour into me. 
I tell myself that the energy is what I need to become stabilized in the dream. It boosts my confidence a lot. I'm usually not fond of passive dream control like this and usually revert to a more active or direct method but in this case I really do think it works wonders. If you try to believe in the streams of energy it should both anchor you in the dream and stimulate your senses to help keep you aware.
The best part is it feels awesome doing it.

----------


## dolphin

That sounds interesting dutchraptor! I'll be sure to give it a try once I remember.

I had a DILD last night, it was a bit longer at about 2 minutes which was nice. The dream ended shortly after I achieved my lucid goal of receiving a back massage by a DC. That got me thinking again that my lucids tend to end once the story of the dream is over, like once I achieve a lucid goal or after I give up on one. I'm thinking for me one of the keys to prolonging the dream is to keep the story of the dream going.

----------


## Sensei

> That sounds interesting dutchraptor! I'll be sure to give it a try once I remember.
> 
> I had a DILD last night, it was a bit longer at about 2 minutes which was nice. The dream ended shortly after I achieved my lucid goal of receiving a back massage by a DC. That got me thinking again that my lucids tend to end once the story of the dream is over, like once I achieve a lucid goal or after I give up on one. I'm thinking for me one of the keys to prolonging the dream is to keep the story of the dream going.



Laberge talked about that a lot in ETWOLD. He said that most of the time people just lose lucidity after achieving goals. Losing the dream is a bigger loss.  :tongue2:  make some longer goals maybe! Have a philosophical discussion with a DC. Fight DCs until you level up. Haha. Something that might take some time.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD where finally remembered to try dutchraptors technique of trying to absorb energy from the dream. It didn't work for me. I woke up after about 10-20 seconds. Luckily the next dream I had was another DILD. I was able to chain a couple of activities together (practicing my golf swing and letting a polar bear chase me around my grandma's backyard). I was lucid for about 2-3 minutes which was nice. That's about double the length what my average lucid is. I'll keep trying to improve my skill at creating longer goals chaining them together. It seems to be working.

----------


## dutchraptor

Shame it didn't work! I'm sure you can find a different technique.
Good to hear that your dreams are lengthening, it's nice when your dreams finally get out of the 1-2 minute stage.

----------


## dolphin

Just an update, I've been having lots of lucids, but the last 10 or so have been back from the 2-3 minute range to the 1 minute range. That gets me thinking about stabilization again.

Today, I developed a new stabilization technique for myself, based on what I've heard about how well focusing on the dream senses works to stabilize the dream. The technique is one where I simultaneously focus on my view, rub my hands, and take a deep breath through my nose and out through my mouth. I might repeat this before pocket summoning a candy and eating it. I take another deep breathe and am good to go. This would allow me to focus on all my dream senses to stabilize the dream. I'm confident it'll work but I still have to test it.

----------


## dolphin

I've had 5 lucids since my last post, 4 of them I remembered to try the technique.  It doesn't seem to be working too well. The breathing technique didn't work for me. Tonight, during my DEILD I was rubbing my hands, shouting for clarity, saying I was going to a long, awesome, lucid but still woke up after 45-60 seconds. During my nightmare induced DILD the dream ended the moment I stopped to try the technique after flying away from the house.

So, rubbing or examining my hands doesn't work to stabilize. I guess I'll try chaining lucid tasks again as I've had some success with that.

I want to transform into a dolphin too, I've made hardly any progress there. Any tips would be great!

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 more LDs this morning. The first one I made good progress transforming. I swam right alongside a dolphin and phased into it. I don't know how much I transformed, I still felt my arms and legs, but I swam real fast! My second LD I didn't have any success transforming but I prolonged the dream a bit. At one point I was literally half dreaming, half awake and through will power I got all the way back into the dream. Maybe simply will power is what I need to achieve my goals.

----------


## dolphin

In my DEILD this morning, once I got up, I looked around and took note of how everything was blurry and unstable. But, I don't know how to make the dream vivid and stable so I decided to proceed as if nothing was amiss. I phased through the mirror to teleport and woke up. I've had enough of this, lol  ::lol::  

I think I should start to post LDs here so everybody could have the opportunity to help out until I get good at stabilization and control.

My first goal is to find a reliable routine for me to stabilize dreams. It's conveniently laid out for me right here in this tutorial that BrandonBoss recommends that I'm going to use. It even says how to make the dream vivid!
My Tutorial for extending Lucid Dream Time. Hours of LD. - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> Upon entering the LD:
>  * Immediately take note of all the senses as mentioned earlier. 
>  1. Take a good look around you, all the bright vivid detail, take in the full sight of everything around you. The more you look at the detail, the brighter and more vivid it will become. 
>  2. Listen to the sounds around you... really take in and appreciate all the different sounds you hear. If you heard none at first, you were listening with the wrong ears... (the ones in bed)... the more you listen to the sounds and look around you the more the sounds will correspond with the things you see..
>  3. Take a nice slow whiff of everything around you... Smell that? Smell the things you are seeing around you.. take a slow whiff though.. you do not want to interrupt your sleep breathing... but smell all the different things around you and really take note of all the variety of smells..
>  4. Now, as you walk, feel how amazingly real it feels to move your legs as you walk. Lift your arms up and down a few times, feel the weight of them? Its amazing how that feels..
>  5. Rub your hands together, feel the sensation of what that feels like.. feel the walls around you or pick up a rock and feel the sensation and weight of holding it....
> 
>  Now, combine all these sense. Intentionally, pick something up, feel the weight of it in your hand, the sensation of holding it and touching it, the vivid detail of it, smell it.. drop it, listen to it thud, or shatter on the floor.. 
>  Now, re-affirm to yourself that you are going to have a nice long awesome lucid experience. Just say this to yourself.. Re-enforce the idea to yourself that you will have a really long Lucid Experience



For whatever reason, candy comes to find as an object for me to look at, feel, hear, smell and taste. I'm pretty decent at pocket summoning small items.

This sounds like a nice plan for next time I get lucid. First thing I want to try is to look at everything around me in good detail, seeing if doing that makes everything vivid. Then, I'll pocket summon a candy and look at it, feel it, hear it, smell it, and taste it. Then, if I succeed in stabilizing the dream, I get to summon and flirt with a girl as a reward  :tongue2: 

Once I master stabilization, then I will move on to control. My big lucid goal right now which I've been struggling with for months is to fully transform into a dolphin. I want to also improve in other areas as well though, such as telekenisis.

Time to improve!  ::D:

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD last night-9/10 Stabilization Training-Lucid #251 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I forgot to look around at the surroundings before summoning the candy. I only stimulated my senses of sight, smell, and taste. I left out sound and touch. I also forgot to tell myself I'll have a long, awesome lucid experience. I woke up while I was simply just looking at the little girl. I wasn't offering my brain much stimulation at that point.

Maybe summoning candy isn't such a good idea. They don't taste like anything.  :tongue2: .

I notice the tutorial doesn't mention stimulating your sense of taste. Maybe, I should leave that one out, just focusing on sight, sound, smell, and touch in that order. Leaving one of them out would make it easier to remember.

I'll try to follow the tutorial verbatim, taking in the sight, sound, smell, and touch of the environment around me upon becoming lucid and then reminding myself I'll have a long, awesome, lucid experience. I'll try to keep it around 30 seconds too. I heard stabilizing too much would defeat the purpose.

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 DILDs last night. The first one I forgot to stabilize until near the end of the dream, when I was too busy stealing and throwing tennis balls at DC's while flying. The second one I almost forgot again while repeatedly hugging girls but caught myself. My plan was to go one by one through each of the senses, actually saying the sense out loud before I examined it. Sight-I saw I was in a large room with lots of DCs, mostly if not all female. Sound-I heard the murmur of the crowd as well as the wind howling outside. There was also a girl attempting to interview me on the "extent of my intelligence" as she put it. I forgot about smell, I was thinking "sight, sound, summer" instead. I didn't get to touch put I did feel the hugs of the girls which is always realistic and awesome.

This is going to take a bit of practice. I had a bit of nervous excitement.

Yesterday, I was thinking how similar the stabilization tutorial is to all day awareness. I'm thinking if I practice all day awareness within the dream it will keep it stable. I think I could use its tutorials to help me as well with stabilization.

So, right now my stabilization routine is, upon becoming lucid, to take note of, one by one, the sight, sound, smell, and touch of the environment around me and reaffirm myself that I'll have a long, awesome lucid experience.

----------


## Sensei

I really like that you are trying the tut over and over. I feel like it takes a long time to do in dream, so I stopped doing the whole thing. I just rub hands together saying "stabilize" and looking around. So 3 senses. Unless I use my watch or my mind stabilization tech. Those 2 are under construction though.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I had a DEILD. It look a bit longer for the dream to form. When it did, it was very unstable. I thought this would be a good challenge for me. I slowly got up in a sitting position and slowly looked around me to let the dream form. It worked! The dream stabilized!  :boogie:  At this point there was a woman and a group of little girls asking if I was okay. I said I was and got up to look around. There was a lot of activity going on in the house I was at. The most notable thing I saw a poodle type dog sleeping on it's back. I saw a bathroom which I thought would be a good place to smell stuff but I couldn't smell anything. I couldn't hear much of anything either. I walked around some more and rubbed my hands, trying to remind myself to keep looking at details to keep the dream stable. I found a nice clearing which I thought would be a good place to summon a girl. I used the behind the hand trick to try to summon a new co-worker I like who I've never dreamed of before. Instead, I got a playful slap on the hand from a former co-worker who often appears in my dreams. We hugged and she gave me a kiss on the cheek. I decided to give her a little kiss on the lips but after that I went away from her to try again to summon the girl I wanted. That's when the dream ended.

I'll try just rubbing my hands together saying "stabilize" while looking around. That might be all I need to do to stabilize seeing that hearing and smelling stuff isn't working too well.

----------


## dolphin

Long story short, I had 4 DILDs this morning but only remembered to stabilize in one of them. In that dream I just looked around while rubbing my hands and saying stabilize. Once again I turned an unstable dream into a stable one! I feel like I know how to stabilize a dream now. Now it's just a matter of me remembering to do it!

As far as my dream control goes, there were a couple of bright spots but generally it wasn't where I want it to be. Teleporting has been the one I've had most difficulty with. Also, I have hardly any telekenisis skills which would have been useful when I was flying away from a bunch of flying crocodiles.

Now that I know how to stabilize, my next goal is to remember to do it consistently upon becoming lucid and to use it to extend my lucid dream time. I'm thinking I should stabilize after each attempt at dream control.

----------


## Sensei

Hey! How good is your recall? How many non lucids a night?

----------


## dolphin

Lately my recall has been somewhat average. I've been having about 1-2 full dreams a night with lots of fragments. It jumps up to ~2-6 when I diligently record my dreams in my dream journal. I'm trying to get into the habit of consistently doing this.

I'm also still working on consistently remembering to stabilize. I'm getting better but am not quite there yet. I especially need to work on remembering to re-stabilize mid dream to make them last longer.

I'm still struggling with teleporting. I think I'm going to try to sharpening my flying skills so I can teleport via flying which has been effective for me in the past. Now that I know how to stabilize a dream, it should be easier to fly at light speed.

----------


## Sensei

Yeah, flying is fuuuuun. Something that I have noticed for myself is that the more vivid and aware my dreams are, the more stable my LDs get. So that is something to think about. I don't know if you have checked out the dream recall compendium or the DJ system in my signature. It is very helpful in getting more LDs and more dreams. Least ways it helped me, you kind of are exactly the opposite of me normally with your "I did my best, no worries" DILD vs my "I can always do better"  :tongue2:  haha

teleporting is fun. I like to close my eyes and just imagine the other place without opening them. You should start seeing through your eyes and be at the place. Might not be a good idea to do if yar unstable, but it is cool just teleporting without moving.

Something that Max :smiley:  told me was to always keep repeating "I'm dreaming" until you get a major hold of your dreamworld. It actually doesn't impede with anything like you would think it would, but it gets you more and more aware and in my opinion gets you more stable as well. It is nice. It will also remind you to stabilize if you forget about the fact you need to because of the + in awareness.

----------


## dolphin

I have checked out both the dream recall compendium or the DJ system in your signature. I've been trying to find a consistent method to write down the dreams. I'm leaning towards writing them down in full detail. Though, its more work, it's more fun to read the afterwards.

The close your eyes and imagine a new place teleporting technique  :Bang head:  This used to be my teleporting technique of choice, and I still want it to be, but the last 8-10 times I've tried it I've failed. Maybe the trick is to get the dream scene to form in front of my closed eyelids. I've been just trying to imagine and expect a new place when I open my eyes. This has worked for me a couple of times in the past so I know I'm capable of doing it. Maybe doing it differently will get it to work again. 

I feel my awareness is pretty good in my lucid dreams. My problem is that I get caught up in an attempt at dream control to the point where I forget to stabilize. 

I should have another lucid soon as I'm getting back on a good sleep schedule. I'll try again at writing down my lucids here. I've been slacking.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD this morning. I was in a civic building with my family to meet up with an architect. After doing a nose plug, I looked around. The dream seemed vivid and stable. After I jumped up to fly though, to my surprise my body felt heavy, not light as it should be. Once I landed, the dream crashed. I was able to DEILD back to my bedroom. I forgot to stabilize as I was distracted by an interesting looking DC, a sort of tablet computer with 8 legs. I tried to teleport via the closed eye technique, trying to imagine the ocean in front of my closed eyelids, but didn't get anywhere. I woke up. I think thinking about how my body was heavy was what woke me up in the first LD.

I had 5 other dreams though, nearly becoming lucid in a couple, so tonight was a good night otherwise. Hopefully, I'm primed for another long lucid streak so I could work on this.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD. I was in my bed when I felt something brushing me. I tried to do a nose plug but I couldn't move my arm. "Obviously, I'm dreaming", I thought. Next thing I know, I'm flying in the night on the broom that was brushing me. I quickly found that I could fly higher if I brushed the broom downwards. I saw a pool complex that looked familiar somehow, but I decided I wanted to fly to the ocean. I flew a bit higher and looked from it. I conveniently found I was just about flying over it. I dove into the moon lit water. Immediately I could see dolphins swimming around as usual. My plan was to ride one and transform into it. Out of the corner of my eye a spotted one that looked like it was going to pass me. I reached out my right hand and grabbed it's dorsal fin as it passed by. I got onto it's back and hugged it to hold on. The feeling of it's silky skin was incredible. I started to lose the dream at this point but could still feel it's skin. I tried to hold on to the dream like I was holding onto the dolphin. All of a sudden, the dolphin started biting me, it didn't like being held. My dream logic told me maybe if I let the dolphin eat me, I'll transform into it. I let the dolphin bite my arm off. The next thing I know, I can't move my arms or legs. Completely spent, I wanted to wake up. The scene changed to me being in a Japanese arcade. I was taunting a couple of kids at a game, explaining to them I wanted to wake up. I woke up.

Once again, I got caught up in the experience and forgot to stabilize until I was forced to. My first lucid goal should always be to stabilize. I find I remember to stabilize more when I make it a primary lucid goal rather than some secondary thing. I lost focus and lucidity as well. On the upside, my dream control was good enough that I was able to get back into the ocean and swim with dolphins, something I haven't achieved in a while. I'll try to make stabilization and lucidity a primary focus and try again. 

I had 2 other dreams last night. I could have had a third, but I knew it would take a while to type the dreams in my dream journal and to type this post. Looking forward to tonight for more dreaming and improving.  :wink2:

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD. I was getting a bunch of cds out of a car. Eventually, I start thinking, "What am I doing?" and become lucid. The next thing I know, I start kung fu fighting with a DC for no apparent reason whatsoever. It quickly became obvious that neither of us had any idea what we were doing. I tried to extend my finger like Inspector Gadget to poke him but it didn't work. Eventually I realized that this DC was a good looking female. I decided to poke her on the breast and get in on her a bit. I woke up.

A was lucid for a couple of seconds in 2 other dreams last night but I decided to classify them as non-lucid. I didn't remember to stabilize at all last night. I don't think I set the intent enough. Maybe if I practice my stabilizing routine before bed or otherwise visualizing myself stabilizing I'll set the intent better.

----------


## Shugo332

Dream stabilization is my biggest problem I need to work on dream control though to because my lucid dreams tend to be low level as I know I'm dreaming but I never think to take full advantage of it I'm thinking if I can stabilize better first it would be much easier to work on dream control so I'd do stabilization first my shortest lucid dreams will last maybe 10 seconds my longest has lasted maybe 5 minutes my last lucid dream was about 3 minutes the way I went lucid was I checked the time on my phone 4 times each time it said a different time I became confused on how it was possible and then I came to the conclusion I was in fact dreaming I then walked out of my room I forgot to stabilize the dream so the dream was quite dark and my lucidity grip was unstable I walked into a room with a bunch of dream characters I ignored them and walked into the next room at that point I lost control of myself for a few seconds and then I woke up

----------


## dolphin

Lately, I've been finding my control has been good when I'm not having a nightmare or I otherwise had a bad day mentally the day before the dream.

Stabilization has been on and off. I need to get back to a consistent stabilization routine. I need to make it my first priority or else it won't happen.

The competition is a good exercise for my dream control. I'll try post here if I need help.

----------


## dolphin

I'm going to again try to find a consistent stabilization method. I've got the idea of a stabilization technique where I lie down on my stomach and rubbing the floor with my hands and feet until the dream is vivid. (I would have to sleep on my back for this to work I think). Then, I would get up and ask myself what my dream goal is. I feel this would ground me more in the dream and help eliminate the problem of being distracted. I give it a try anyway.

----------


## dolphin

I had a couple of chances to try out my stabilization technique. It seemed to work well in clarifying the dream and making me more mobile. Both lucids still ended up being short though. I think I'm still worrying about the dream ending.

I'll stick with this and hopefully I'll learn.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck man! What is average length.

----------


## dolphin

About a minute or two  ::lol::

----------


## Sensei

Have you tried much meditation? I use it a lot to not think of things.  :tongue2:  I think it has helped a lot.

----------


## dolphin

I can only fall asleep quickly if I clear my mind so I try to clear my mind to fall asleep. Is this meditation? If it is, I do practice meditation. If it isn't, I don't.

What you're saying, though, is I should use my meditation skills in the dream to only focus on one thing and to avoid thinking about waking up? That sounds like it would work. I'll give it a go!

----------


## Sensei

It is meditation, in my opinion and should help you. The type of meditation that I usually do involves thinking of only one thing, or visualizing. 

So with you, you have to know you are in a dream, but don't feel like there is a chance of waking. All that exists is the dream.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DEILD and 3 DILDs this morning. In the DEILD I forgot to stabilize so it was pretty short. All 3 DILDs ended with me making out with women. 

My new stabilization technique wasn't working as well as I would like so I tried my old one of focusing on my surroundings. It worked real well and got the dream super stable! I sensed that DILD#2 was about to end so I stabilized and effectively doubled the length of that dream.

I've got making out with women out of my system so tonight I'll really see how long I can make the dream last.

I think the key for me is to focus on the dream to keep from thinking about waking up.

----------


## Sensei

Good luck! Keep updating.  :smiley:  it is making me try harder every time your LD count rises. Haha.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD this morning. It was a pretty good length for me, about 4-5 minutes. I feel I have a good handle on stabilizing now so I'll start to work on dream control. I now can systematically master dream control, one area at a time. I'll work on teleporting first. I'll use the technique where you close you eyes and imagine someplace different. My goal is to be able to go anywhere I like. I'll try going to a beach first because it's easy and I want to go to the beach.

----------


## dolphin

I had a DILD this morning. I tried to close my eyes and imagine a beach scene but sounds in the background were distracting me as usual. I tried yelling at the dream to be quiet but they continued. I ended up flying around for a bit and lost lucidity.

I had a bad day at work the night before so I'm not up for anymore frustration. I think a break is in order. I'll probably just explore and do things I can do. I'll probably have to rework my strategy on mastering dream control as well. I can see this isn't going to work.

----------


## Sensei

I got frustrated in lucid dream today as well. Proofed a dc out of existence in retaliation.:/

----------


## dolphin

Once again I'm trying to find a stabilization routine. Last night in my lucid dream I tried focusing on the dream to clarify and stabilize it. It didn't quite become as vivid as I would like it though, probably because I didn't do it for long enough. But, I was able to keep DCs from distracting me from stabilizing and I accomplished my dream goal of changing into a costume using a mirror. So, that was good.

*My stabilization technique*
_Upon becoming lucid, I say "I'm lucid" and then I focus on details of the environment around me until the dream is clarified and stabilized._

I think my stabilization technique is still a work in progress. My goal, though, is to set it in stone for consistency like my lucid induction routine in my Intro Class thread.

I think I'll keep the same lucid goal of using a mirror to change into a costume or transform. I think that's a good exercise in dream control for me.

These are the areas  in order of importance to me that I want to become proficient in:
StabilizationTransformationTeleportation/Flying/Moving AroundSummoningTelekenisis/DC and Object Changing
I think I've almost got summoning down but other than that, lots of work to do!

Is there any way the name of this thread can be changed to "Dolphin's DCS Workbook"? My Intro Class workbook has the same name as this one, and I feel it will help eliminate some confusion if I post in both like I'm doing today. Thanks!

----------


## dolphin

I had 5 LDs last night! Here's a quick summary of each went:
I initially forgot to stabilize and went straight for the mirror. I ended up teleporting to a futuristic dinner party. The dream became very vivid and stable. I flew past some mirrors trying to transform into a dolphin when I thought the dream was probably going to end soon which it did.I forgot to stabilize again and also forgot about the mirror in this low level LD. I summoned greeting card for myself lol.I forgot to stabilize and forgot about the mirror again. A lion distracted me. I tried to pretend it was a nice lion and wanted a hug but it bit me. I ended up wrestling with it the rest of the dream.I remembered to stabilize and I remembered the mirror. I was getting really random things when I try to transform, probably because I wasn't as focused as I should have been. I almost fully transformed into a girl.Same as the last dream only I lost interest in the mirror and asked a DC how to transform into a dolphin. It looked she knew what she was doing but she didn't. The dream blacked out but I saved it which was nice. I ended up flying with the girl and then having a FA where I played tennis with a DC.
So, here's my thoughts:
I should re-stabilize whenever I'm thinking the dream will end soon. I haven't been good at remembering to re-stabilize.I found the more I review my goals before bed, the more I remember them. Reviewing them 3 times seems to be enough.Still occasionally having trouble with animal DCs who want to attack me. Don't know what to do.In general, I don't seem to have much control over what the dream gives me in situations where I'm not summoning something.I might as well make my bedroom my official dream base since so many of my dreams start there. That would be good for consistency.I saved my last lucid by holding on to what I was feeling during the dream. Maybe I incorporate using the sense of touch into my stabilization routine.
I'll keep working at it

----------


## dolphin

I had 4 LDs last night. The shortest one was the only one I remembered to stabilize in. ::roll::   I remembered the mirror in two of them but no luck transforming. My co-worker transformed into a dolphin in a non-lucid LD.  ::morecrying::  

Now I'm really done with the mirror so I need new dream goals. I think something easier would be better so my confidence doesn't dip lower.  

Maybe it's best not to think about stabilization? My dreams where I don't stabilize only last a few minutes at most though. I'm so lost right now! I do seem to be getting better at DEILDing so maybe that will help keep my mind off of the dream ending.

----------


## dolphin

I've been trying again to transform into a dolphin. Last night I pocket summoned a potion that would transform me into a dolphin, one of the few things I haven't tried. The moment I drunk it I woke up though, despite remaining calm throughout the dream.

I've been trying to not think about stabilization. My lucid dreams have been consistently 1-2 minutes in length.

----------


## dolphin

I had 3 longer than average lucid dreams this morning. About 5-7 minutes each. I've been trying to not think about the dream ending which seems to be working. Still, though, there's a point in time when I start thinking, "Wow, this dream is getting really long! I hope it doesn't end soon! I think I just need to keep my mind occupied with other things to keep from thinking this.

Also, I need to keep moving! All three of my ld's ended with me just standing or sitting in one place. Many times if I'm getting help from a DC, they will make me wait while they do something. I need to be wary of this trap! I'm thinking a leader's mindset rather than a followers might lead to more effective dream control.

My next dream goal is to find a graveyard, find the statue of the Commendatore, and have him lead me on an adventure through hell. Once I do this, I might try the bonus task of the month and dine with the natives and or the advanced task of cutting off my hand and serving it for turkey dinner. After I do this, it's back to trying to transform into a dolphin.

----------


## dolphin

For OCD reasons, I'll post my game plan for dream control and stabilization here. Kinda simple, but I like simple!

_Once I become lucid I direct my attention to what I want from the dream until it manifests itself. Stability is first priority, then my dream goals._ 

I hope I could use this game plan to become proficient at stabilization and dream control!

----------


## dolphin

I've been avoiding thinking about stabilization or waking up but I've still been very consistently having 1 to 2 minute lucid dreams. I still don't have a handle on DIELDing either. I'm thinking this should be a focus of mine. I need to come up with a consistent way for me to prolong my lucid dreams and DEILD.

----------


## dolphin

My dream control and stabilization is so bad right now, I basically have to start over.

I like to summarize how I do things in the simplest way possible. I'll try to test these things in my lucid dreams and see how they work out.

*Stabilization:* 
_Start every lucid dream by thinking "I'm dreaming", taking a deep breath and recalling my dream goal. During the dream, constantly expose my senses to new things to keep the dream going._

*Dream Control:* 
_Demand things from my dream and expect to get them. Persist until I get what I want, knowing that it's possible._

I'll keep trying new things until I find something that works.

----------


## dolphin

Stabilization went well last night. I just stayed in one place too long. Hopefully this continues to work.

I think I have something better for dream control.


*Stabilization:*
_During the dream, I constantly expose my senses to new things to keep the dream going._

*Dream Control:*
_I imagine the changes I want to make to the dream until they manifest themselves._


I still want to try to think "I'm dreaming" upon become lucid. I think this helps to avoid low-level lucid dreams I have sometimes. This doesn't really fit under stabilization, though.

When I'm trying to control the dream I imagine the changes I want to make until they happen. This is an effort to eliminate negative thoughts that I think is the root of my poor dream control. 

Looking forward to tonight!

----------


## dolphin

Last night went well dream control wise. I was able to transform into a dolphin! I didn't check to see if it was a full transformation, but I felt my body change, I got the beak, and my voice changed.

Stabilization wise was okay. The dream lasted a couple of minutes.

It's nice to see some progress!

----------

